# Ship and building models made from matchsticks



## Syrus (May 28, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I would like to introduce my personal website, where I display the ship and building models I build from glue and matchsticks in my spare time as my hobby.

Although I’ve been into this hobby since the early ’80s, the website idea was promoted by my family and friends as a method to post my expanding model gallery on the internet.

On my webpage you can see the types of structures that inspire my creations from time to time along with an extensive slideshow gallery and information - concerning dimensions, construction time and matchstick quantity - for each of my models.
The materials I use are common matchsticks, glue and paper that can easily be found in the local market.

Please feel free to browse through my gallery and even sign my site’s guestbook if you like at:

*http://JohnsWorkshop.elementfx.com*

Thank you for your encouragement and support.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that's really good!

Excellent website too.

Welcome to hobbytalk. I think you are our first contributor from Greece!


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Excellent work! You know, they look better unpainted. Do you make these from any blueprints or instructions? Or do you just do it from your own imagintaion? :thumbsup:

Craig


----------



## Syrus (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome!

I never use blueprints or plans of any kind. I build it using a single photo or drawing, so the biggest part of the model is formed by my imagination.

That is the main reason why I can not accurately reproduce any of my models.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Syrus,
Welcome aboard, great looking ships. Just don't drop one.


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

Pidg said:


> What a great way to "strike up" a friendship. A match made in Heaven. OK back under my rock.....


funny,,,,:thumbsup:


----------

